

Yes, Uber Drivers Are Rating You. Welcome to the Future of Reviews - dsr12
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141018152152-1665462-yes-uber-drivers-are-rating-you-welcome-to-the-future-of-reviews

======
__Joker
Well nothing new. Business establishments review customers. Your bank review
you, your regular restaurant review you. The only thing is technology lets you
aggregate review much better than what was previously possible in both ways.

